

Tracking Real Funnels: Mixpanel vs. KISSmetrics vs. Google Analytics - suhail
http://blog.intlock.com/tracking-real-funnels-mixpanel-vs-kissmetrics-vs-google-analytics/

======
billclerico
we asked kissmetrics for clarification - apparently order matters to the day
right now with them, but they're changing it to be to the second.

